# Could things get any sicker?



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Çáíæã ÇáÓÇÈÚ | ÈÇáÕæÑ.. ÔÇÈ íÞÑÑ ãÕÇÑÚÉ ÃÓÏ ÍÊì ÇáãæÊ ÊäÔíØÇð ááÓíÇÍÉ


I have tried to find the English version but no luck, basically I believe this tells us the man in the photo is going to fight the lion and all in the name of tourism.
Perhaps someone could translate or even better find the English site

Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

African and that Sissarah to death in the arena of iron, after his success in doing some super action, which won the admiration of everyone, the thought of that work even to return to Egyptian tourism glory after the revolution, and to be a global event for the first time witnessed Egypt and the world. 

Mr. Essawy that it has acquired a lion $ 25 thousand pounds, which weighs 280 km, one of the African forests, and ended by the Iron Cage, and he will train with al-Assad from outside the cage, training, mental, who take more than five hours, and puts more of a vision of existence within the ring. 

He pointed out that it will be used to shield an iron to repel the attacks al-Assad and uses a dagger with his foot, and that he intended to kill al-Assad in his hand, and that sets the date for a game of his life and the challenge on June 25 next, and that he had made a request to the Ministry of Interior for approval to establish a supply pyramids so that the event worldwide and achieve the goal of it, a promotion and marketing of tourism, especially after the events of 25 January and the collapse of foreign tourism, and to prove that the Egyptian one of the strongest and most powerful men of the land troops. 

He stressed that the success rate of Adventure 100% and that he hoped after the success that the representation of a film and are events of an extraordinary real, Mr. Essawy owner of import and export in Mansoura City, many of the actions that are strong superstar, he had to jump from the tenth floor, and loves eat wood and nails and broken swallow and sleep under the big cars and passing over his stomach and back and drag cars with his teeth and by installing the dagger under the skin and put Schenkel steel in his arm to pull cars, and all offers were made to him and Amani.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Here is a link in English

Youm7 English Edition | Egyptian to fight lion to attract tourism

It goes to show how little they understand the tourist demands if they think this would actually attract foreigners


----------



## jojo2005 (May 29, 2010)

aykalam said:


> Here is a link in English
> 
> Youm7 English Edition | Egyptian to fight lion to attract tourism
> 
> It goes to show how little they understand the tourist demands if they think this would actually attract foreigners


I've seen this posted on Facebook by ESMA (Egyptian Society for Mercy to Animals)
its causing quite a stir. Please God it will be stopped


----------



## Maryam E G (May 18, 2011)

My Egyptian husband said the Military will never allow this to happen. I tend to agree with him. What a sick person this man in the article is! Even in Spain, bullfights are being stopped. What is it with Egyptians now? Some are acting like savages. Is this what they think constitutes freedom?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

This won't cheer you up

Lion Cub Shot Dead In Egypt | Green Prophet


----------



## Ladylav (Mar 21, 2011)

Yeah, every tourist wants to seem some live lion slaying....hrrrmmmm....what century is this again?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Just read that there is no truth in this story the man behind the story has mental health issues.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Just read that there is no truth in this story the man behind the story has mental health issues.


Ot at least that is the official word from the authorities


----------



## secrets22 (Oct 23, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Ot at least that is the official word from the authorities


well they would say that would,nt they?
The cruelty i have seen against animals in Egypt is a disgrace,Donkeys,horses,dogs,cats,all suffer appallingly and no where in the Qur,an does it state that animals should be treated this way.

It will take generation,upon generation for Egyptians to respect all life,and that animals have feelings just as we have.

And i must add that the killing of animals by 'halal'method causes a slow painful death.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Çáíæã ÇáÓÇÈÚ | ÈÇáÕæÑ.. ÔÇÈ íÞÑÑ ãÕÇÑÚÉ ÃÓÏ ÍÊì ÇáãæÊ ÊäÔíØÇð ááÓíÇÍÉ
> 
> 
> I have tried to find the English version but no luck, basically I believe this tells us the man in the photo is going to fight the lion and all in the name of tourism.
> Perhaps someone could translate or even better find the English s


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

This guy is a f-ing idiot  The fight has been banned but he still insists it will go on. Watch the Egyptian/Roman circus gladiator wannabe here:

Egyptian Death Match: Man Versus Lion - Video - TIME.com - StumbleUpon

"If he surrenders in 1 minute..." What???


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

aykalam said:


> This guy is a f-ing idiot  The fight has been banned but he still insists it will go on. Watch the Egyptian/Roman circus gladiator wannabe here:
> 
> Egyptian Death Match: Man Versus Lion - Video - TIME.com - StumbleUpon
> 
> "If he surrenders in 1 minute..." What???


Unfortunately to much in breeding creates idiots like this......


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> Unfortunately to much in breeding creates idiots like this......


:clap2::clap2:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

The lion fight is on this afternoon somewhere near Mansoura (apparently location is top secret but major TV networks are there), I'll let you know


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> The lion fight is on this afternoon somewhere near Mansoura (apparently location is top secret but major TV networks are there), I'll let you know




This debacle was stopped by the police this afternoon... at last they are good for something


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

the lion will be confiscated and delivered to the recognized rescue center of Egypt, THE CENTRAL ZOOS. investigation will take place by the authorities.


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> the lion will be confiscated and delivered to the recognized rescue center of Egypt, THE CENTRAL ZOOS. investigation will take place by the authorities.


One of the things I have not visited here is the zoo in Giza. Should I assume that 
animals there are kept in atrocious conditions?


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

marenostrum said:


> One of the things I have not visited here is the zoo in Giza. Should I assume that
> animals there are kept in atrocious conditions?


very. most expats find it distresssing


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

marenostrum said:


> One of the things I have not visited here is the zoo in Giza. Should I assume that
> animals there are kept in atrocious conditions?




Horrendous conditions... animals go missing regulary
Virginia McKenna has been looking into the zoo for many many years I believe she is trying to get it closed


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The circus that is in Agouza should also be closed down. The lion trainer (female) lives in the Borga Shorta and used to and probably still does bring lions cubs home and then shows them to everyone in the street.


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> The circus that is in Agouza should also be closed down. The lion trainer (female) lives in the Borga Shorta and used to and probably still does bring lions cubs home and then shows them to everyone in the street.


To be honest anyone that goes to a circus needs his head checking out.
I was taken to one a couple of times as a child, I wish my parents had never done that but at six years of age children don't have a clue whats going on with these poor animals.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

marenostrum said:


> To be honest anyone that goes to a circus needs his head checking out.
> I was taken to one a couple of times as a child, I wish my parents had never done that but at six years of age children don't have a clue whats going on with these poor animals.




A few years ago I went to the Russian circus on ice and it was brilliant albeit it very expensive.. front seats 500LE


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

From Egyptian Chronicles blog:

"According Wall street journal’s reporter Matt McBradley and tweep JHammond it was a hoax , there was not a real fight but instead Sayed kept jumping around a lion that did not sleep for days and was only fed before the big show a donkey after days of starving !!?" 


"According to Nadia Montasser the police had to interfere in the end and stop the show. They wanted to confiscate the lion and to send it to the zoo but there is a big surprise , they can’t find the lion !!!? Why they do not ask its original owner Mamdoh El-Halw "


There are conflicting reports about the police role today as Matt Bradley tweeted "When I left, about a half hour after it ended, there were no police."


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Matt McBradley writes on the non-fight

Strongman Roars to Egypt's Aid by Fighting a Bored Lion - WSJ.com


----------

